# Schlammabbau



## dunjaronja (24. Juli 2011)

Habe gehört,das man für den Schlammabbau im Teich statt vom Fachhandel die teue 
gezüchteten Bakterien nimmt,vom hiesigen Klärwerk Klärschlamm nehmen könnte.
Könnte mir vorstellen,das dieses funktioniert,aber können die Kois das vertragen?.
Wer weiß etwas darüber.
              MfG dunjaronja


----------



## Frankia (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammabbau*

...........also ich würde von so einer Lösung Abstand halten, wenn ich überlege, wieviele schädliche Stoffe und nicht abgebaute Gifte noch im Klärschlamm sind..............


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlammabbau*

Servus  dunjaronja 

Herzlich Willkommen

Würde auch davon abstand nehmen 

Am besten garnet entstehen lassen ...

Stell uns doch deinen Teich hier vor Bilder sind gerne gesehen, ja sogar sehr wichtig zur Einschätzung mancher Probleme


----------



## Doppellhelix (15. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammabbau*

Auch wenns vllt. etwas spät ist.....

Ich betreue eine Kläranlage und könnte dir was vom Klärschlamm abgeben . Aber ich denke nicht, daß du damit glücklich wirst.
Die Bakterien sind schon die gleichen, die auch in deinem Gartenteich vorkommen. Allerdings "haften" sich die Bakterien an Schmutzpartikel und fressen die munter weg.
Diese Schmutzpartikel bestehen u.a. aus Fäkalien.
Nun gibt es aber keine Trennung von Schmmutz und Bakterien. Wenn man dir den Klärschlamm gibt, dann hast du eine braune Brühe mit reichlich organischen Stoffen. Du würdest deinen Teich also braun einfärben und gleichzeitig überdüngen.

Aber ich finde das Thema sehr interessant.

Ich habe meinen Teich 2 Jahre ohne Filter betrieben. Reichlich angeplanzt. Das Wasser war mehr oder weniger klar. Dennoch hat sich in den 2 Jahren eine starke Schlammschicht auf dem Boden gebildet.
Letzten Sommer habe ich einen Filter eingebaut. Das Wasser wurde sofort richtig klar. Verschiedene Wasserpflanzen (u.a. Wasservergißmeinnicht) explodierten förmlich.
Aber ich möchte diesen blöden Schlamm loswerden. Er "verstopft" mitlerweile Löcher zwischen den STeinen, wo sich vorher Fische zurückziehen konnten.

Es gibt nun mehrere Möglichkeiten:
-Schlammsauger...will ich eigentlich nicht. Zuviel arbeit und zuviele kleinstlebewesen die getötet werden.
-Bakterien aus dem Teichshop, die angeblich den Bodenschlamm vernichten. Aber etwas reinschütten???? 

Mich würde jetzt folgendes Interessieren.
1. Wer hat Erfahrungen mit den Bakterien, die (angeblich) den Schlamm umsetzen?
2. Den Teich belüften. Mein Sauerstoffwert ist in Oddnung. Aber wie er im Schlamm aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, daß der Schlamm fault (er stinkt nämlich). Also ist kein Sauerstoff im Schlamm vorhanden. Würde da eine künstliche Belüftung was helfen? Billige Sets (Aco Pumpe, Belüfterkugeln usw.) gibts ja bei Ebay.

Gruß Helix


----------



## Moonlight (15. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammabbau*

Wenn der schlamm stinkt,schleunigst entfernen! meine erfahrung:das zeug aus dem laden taugt nicht zum abbau,nur zum füllen der kassen. ich empfehle:schlammsauger (tja bissel arbeit muß schon sein) rein und weg mit dem schlamm. mandy


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammabbau*

Helix,
in einer Kläranlage arbeiten ärobe und anärobe Bakterien zusammen, um die biologischen Rückstände zu entsorgen.
In einem Teich ist die sauerstoffarme Umwandlung nur in bestimmten Bereichen sinnvoll.
Dies passiert in den tieferen Schichten des Bodengrunds und ist dort nicht schlimm.
Ungünstig ist es, diese Schichten aufzuwirbeln, da sich darin Keime befinden, die Fische schädigen können.

Falls du deinen Teich davon säubern willst, gilt es erst mal die vorhandenen rauszuholen.
Danach kann ein guter Filter und eine ordentliche Strömung die Bildung von Schlamm vermeiden.


----------

